# Better shoulder holster than Uncle Mike's 75051 Black Pro-Pak Vertical Shoulder



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

For a Taurus 45, I bought one of the below shoulder holsters. What do you think of it. Are there a better ones.

Details: Uncle Mike's 75051 Black Pro-Pak Vertical Shoulder Holster Size 5 Right Hand

Uncle Mike&apos;s 75051 Black Pro Pak Vertical Shoulder Holster Size 5 Right Hand | eBay

Are there better ways to hide the handgun than a shoulder holster?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It all depends on how you dress. You learn to dress to conceal how you carry. Uncle Mike's is the low cost holsters there are many better brands depending on what you choose to spend. You will end up with a box of holsters as you try to find the perfect holster for you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless it's a necessity, in that there would be no other means of concealment available, I suggest that a shoulder holster, and particularly a vertical-up-draw shoulder holster, is a poor choice for most self-defense shooters.
Wasted motion is an inherent feature of shoulder holsters in general, and of up-draw shoulder holsters in particular. Any wasted motion definitely slows your presentation. Further, the smoothest, quickest presentation possible from almost any shoulder holster requires two hands, and reholstering the gun requires two hands plus contortions.

From a beginner's point of view, almost every presentation from a shoulder holster carries with it the distinct danger of "sweeping" anyone who stands behind you.
("Sweeping": Causing the muzzle of a firearm, and especially a loaded firearm, to cross over the body of another person.)
There is also the decided possibility that the gun's muzzle will "sweep" the shooter's own body, in particular over important arteries in the support arm and torso.

Although there are many better-than-up-draw designs of shoulder holsters available on the market, they all bring inefficiency with them.
Much better might be either an IWB (inside the waistband) or an OWB (outside the waistband) belt holster, either Kydex or leather, to be worn behind the strong-side hip.
Looking down at the body from above, and indicating the centered belt buckle as "12 O'Clock," many people find that carry at "3:30" or "4:00" makes a good compromise between smooth accessibility and easy concealability. (Hip- or shoulder-holster, you will still need a covering garment.)


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you like the holster on the below link for my Taurus PT1911 45?

Galco Black Right Hand Kingtuk 2 IWB Holster Taurus PT1911 5 Etc | eBay

What does the "5" after the "PT1911" represent. My barrel is longer than 5 inches. It's 7 1/2".


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> Do you like the holster on the below link for my Taurus PT1911 45?
> 
> Galco Black Right Hand Kingtuk 2 IWB Holster Taurus PT1911 5 Etc | eBay
> 
> What does the "5" after the "PT1911" represent. My barrel is longer than 5 inches. It's 7 1/2".


I dunno what the "5" stands for, but I assume that it's the barrel length. Your pistol's _slide_ is 7 1/2" long, but _the barrel within it_ is about 5" long.

Galco makes really good ready-made holsters and belts. Their stuff is expensive, but well worth every penny.
I have never used a KingTuk, but I trust Galco's workmanship. (I have several Galco belts and holsters, but all of them are leather.)
You might investigate Galco's own website, since they sell their stuff on-line. Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather, Kydex, CCW, OWB, IWB, and

One important concept: _Do not buy a holster which also contains your reload._
Instead, buy the KingTuk version without the magazine pouch, and also buy a separate magazine pouch.
Why? Because reaching with your left hand all the way across your body to get to your reload is both awkward and very slow. The all-in-one KingTuk is for very specialized use, for instance by police officers and criminal-court personnel.
Your reload magazine needs to be on your left side (assuming right-handedness), also just behind the hip. Your left hand retrieves and manipulates the reload while your right hand presses on the pistol's magazine release and then positions the gun to receive the reload.

Save-your-life pistol shooting is all about smoothness and economy of motion.
Smoothness makes you quick ("smooth is faster than fast"), and, if you ever really need your pistol, you will need to make accurate hits with it in very quick time.
Economy of motion also makes you quick, not because you move more quickly, but because there is no wasted motion in your movements.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought the one in the below link. I'm hoping that I receive it fast because I may move to New Jersey.

Link to purchased holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SelfDefenseNovice said:


> I bought the one in the below link. I'm hoping that I receive it fast because I may move to New Jersey.
> 
> Link to purchased holster


Beware of New Jersey!
Some of its laws are kinda insane.
No hollow-point ammunition! And the penalty for having any goes by the round, not by the box.
And it is pretty difficult (maybe impossible?) to get a concealed-carry license there.

OK, so now you've ordered a good IWB holster.
To go with it, you also need a reload-magazine carrier, and a strong, stiff belt.

You'll understand about the belt when, if you have a weaker one, your pants keep trying to head south.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Beware of New Jersey!
> No hollow-point ammunition! And the penalty for having any goes by the round, not by the box.


So, what do you recommend that I do with the rounds of hollow-point (Eg: Federal Premium Law Enforcement Ammunition, Tactical, 45 Auto [+P] 230 Grain HST) that I purchased 3 years ago.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shoot it up in practice, I guess.
Or stash it at a friend's home.

Bringing guns, particularly pistols, into New Jersey has gotten people into trouble recently.
Find out if there is an established procedure, before you go.

No, I don't know from whom.
Maybe ask the N.J. State Police?


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

I can only find about 149 rounds of hollow point. I can shoot it all at the local range. 

I had to call the range to verify that I could shoot hollow point there. They said yes, I can. I thought it was forbidden because the bullet would breakup when it hits something and the pieces could hit people!

My 149 round count seems accurate. I.E.: When I purchased the pistol I was told that I should only have 100 rounds of hollow point.

Do you think it's worth asking the range people about a trade for their range ammo?

Thanks, but I haven't completely committed to moving to New Jersey, yet! I'll post a new thread if I do.

Thanks a million


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> To go with it, you also need a reload-magazine carrier.


I own two of the following magazine carriers:

The Master's holster
Hand Made
Genuine Italian Leather
Double Magazine Case - Ambidextrous
.45 single stack

6 to 8 rounds (Colt 1911, Sig 220, etc.)
#2011 Brown

$39.00

Picture of Case

Again thanks,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That looks like a good magazine carrier.
See if it's possible to carry both magazines in it, with their rounded fronts facing forward (on your left side, assuming that you're right-handed).
I note that, in the comments section of the web-page, evidently some people call it "bullet forward."

That's the best way to grip each one, to make a smooth reload.


----------



## SelfDefenseNovice (Jan 6, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> That looks like a good magazine carrier.
> See if it's possible to carry both magazines in it, with their rounded fronts facing forward (on your left side, assuming that you're right-handed).
> I note that, in the comments section of the web-page, evidently some people call it "bullet forward."


Yep, both magazines fit comfortably "bullet forward" in this magazine carrier.


----------

